# Triniterian salvation plan - Ephesians 1:3-14



## Mayflower (May 15, 2008)

Dear brothers, 

Iam thinking and studying these last days about the Triniterian salvation plan, which hath been made between Father, the Son and the Holy Spirit from eternity. Others also called this the covenant of redemption. 

Do you think that Ephesians 1:3-14, gives us a good example of the covenant of redemption, because we read there, how every person of the Godhead fulfills their work, see: 

3Blessed be the God and *Father* of our Lord Jesus Christ, who hath blessed us with all spiritual blessings in heavenly places in Christ: 
4 According as he hath *chosen us *in him before the foundation of the world, that we should be holy and without blame before him in love: 
5 Having predestinated us unto the adoption of children by Jesus Christ to himself, according to the good pleasure of his will, 
6 To the praise of the glory of his grace, wherein he hath made us accepted in the beloved. 
7 *In whom *we have *redemption *through his blood, the forgiveness of sins, according to the riches of his grace; 
8 Wherein he hath abounded toward us in all wisdom and prudence; 
9 Having made known unto us the mystery of his will, according to his good pleasure which he hath purposed in himself: 
10 That in the dispensation of the fulness of times he might gather together in one all things in Christ, both which are in heaven, and which are on earth; even in him: 
11 In whom also we have obtained an inheritance, being predestinated according to the purpose of him who worketh all things after the counsel of his own will: 
12 That we should be to the praise of his glory, who first trusted in Christ. 
13 In whom ye also trusted, after that ye heard the word of truth, the gospel of your salvation: in whom also after that ye believed, ye were *sealed* with that *Holy Spirit *of promise, 
14 Which is the earnest of our inheritance until the redemption of the purchased possession, unto the praise of his glory 

So, what do you think ? 
Any thoughts ?


----------



## toddpedlar (May 15, 2008)

Mayflower said:


> Dear brothers,
> 
> Iam thinking and studying these last days about the Triniterian salvation plan, which hath been made between Father, the Son and the Holy Spirit from eternity. Others also called this the covenant of redemption.
> 
> ...



I don't think this passage teaches anything more than the fact that each of the persons of the trinity is active in salvation - and that's something that people who deny the covenant of redemption can readily agree to. I'm not aware of any single passage that teaches the covenant of redemption alone - I think it's something clearly taught in Scripture - but it requires a much broader context than this to establish it.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 15, 2008)

> Triniterian salvation plan



I have never heard of such a dogma.


----------



## Iconoclast (May 15, 2008)

Ephesians 1 is an excellent section of scripture.
But you might want to spend time in John 6:37-44.
Also John 17- the whole chapter


----------



## bookslover (May 15, 2008)

Though it should be said that that section of Ephesians 1 is the single most extended portion of Scripture that shows the economic Trinity - and all thanks to Paul's legendarily looooooong sentences. (You can get away with that in Greek.)


----------

